# Öffnungen für Zuführungen bei kompakten Montagezellen



## user7563 (3 Februar 2022)

Bei Maschinen aus der Elektronikfertigung werden die Leiterplatten über ein Förderbandsystem in die Maschinen (z.B. Bestückungsmaschine) ein- bzw. ausgeschleust.
Die dafür nötigen Aussparungen in der Schutzumhausung sind dabei höher als 20 bzw. 30mm - der Abstand zum Portalsystem aber definitiv <850mm (aus ISO 13857)
Bei allen Maschinen von verschiedenen Herstellern, die ich bisher gesehen habe, gibt es keine technische Schutzmaßnahmen sondern nur Benutzerinformationen in Form von Gefahrenhinweisaufklebern.
Auch wenn die Maschine in einer Linie steht ist das Hineinlangen weiterhin durch den Innenraum einer benachbarte Maschine möglich.

Gibt es für solche Maschinen ggf. C-Normen, die diese Vorgehensweise zulässt?

Anbei noch ein Beispiel von einer Bestückungsmaschine von Essemtec.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Februar 2022)

Hm was passiert in der Maschine überhaupt?


----------



## user7563 (3 Februar 2022)

Das Beispiel ist eine Pick and Place Maschine, die Elektronikbauteile auf Leiterplatten setzt. Verwendung findet dabei ein sehr dynamisches Linearmotorachsen-Portal.


----------



## s_kraut (4 Februar 2022)

Geil...das Piktogramm ist auf jedenfall das Mindeste.
Wird das dann als unvollständige Maschine durch einen Systemintegrator abgedeckt? Weil ohne Förderbänder, Beschickung, Abtransport usw. wird dieses Gerät wohl nicht viel Sinn ergeben..


----------



## user7563 (4 Februar 2022)

Nein, solche Maschinen werden meines Wissens nach als vollständige Maschine mit CE-Kennzeichnung und Konformitätserklärung verkauft. 
Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass wir für unsere interne Produktion eine ähnliche Maschine selbst aufbauen möchten, daher beschäftige ich mich gerade mit möglichen Lösungen für diese Förderbandöffnungen.
Leider bin ich bei meiner Recherche da bei den großen Herstellern nicht auf technische Lösungen gestoßen, sondern nur immer wieder auf Fragezeichen. Ich hab noch ein paar Beispiele angehängt.
Ein gutes Konzept, dass in den Rest des Sicherheitskonzepts passt, fehlt mir noch. Da die Maschinen sehr schmal werden ~60cm würde ich gerne auf einen 85cm Tunnel auf jeder Seite verzichten. Geplant ist ansonsten eine Fronttür mit Personenschutzzuhaltung und STO + zeitverzögerten Freigabe der Tür.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Februar 2022)

Aber gibt es eigentlich eine Gefahr wegen der Öffnung? Welche?


----------



## user7563 (4 Februar 2022)

Wenn man während des Betriebs rein langt, kann die Hand von der bewegten Achse verletzt werden.
Ggf. gibt es zusätzlich auch noch Scher- bzw. Quetschstellen, bei der auch schlimmere Verletzungen möglich sind. Ich hab bisher noch keine Risikobeurteilungen gemacht, seh ich das zu eng?


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Februar 2022)

Kann sein. Die Frage ist, wie sehr man sich wirklich verletzten kann. Wenn es nur blaue Flecken und Kratzer gibt, dann sind das immer noch leichte Verletzungen. Wenn einem das Gerät Gliedmaßen amputiert oder Löcher in die Hand stanzt. dann sollte man schon für mehr Sicherheit sorgen.


----------



## Elektriko (4 Februar 2022)

user7563 schrieb:


> Wenn man während des Betriebs rein langt, kann die Hand von der bewegten Achse verletzt werden.
> Ggf. gibt es zusätzlich auch noch Scher- bzw. Quetschstellen, bei der auch schlimmere Verletzungen möglich sind. Ich hab bisher noch keine Risikobeurteilungen gemacht, seh ich das zu eng?


Und einfach Plexiglas an beide Seiten vom Förderband?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2022)

Die 850mm sind erstmal pauschal.
Mit einer sicheren Konstruktion und Risikobeurteilung kannst du den Abstand jederzeit unterschreiten.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass bei den Anlagen geringe Kräfte wirken und so nur leichte Verletzungen entstehen.
Und dann reicht ein Warnaufkleber und Hinweis in der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Februar 2022)

Bei der Betrachtung sollte auch berücksichtigt werden, wie groß der Anreiz ist, da einzugreifen. Bei einem Bestückungsautomaten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es da sehr wenige Störungen gibt und diese bequemer beseitigt werden können indem die Schutzhaube geöffnet wird und das Ding in dem Fall sowieso steht und von daher überhaupt kein Vorteil für den Bediener besteht, über die seitliche Öffnung einzugreifen. Bei anderen Maschinen kann das ganz anders aussehen, das stopt die Maschine bei einer Störung unter Umständen nicht sofort und der Bediener kann versuchen, den Stop noch zu vermeiden indem er die Störung bei laufender Maschine beseitigt. Es könnte auch sein, dass der Bediener versucht, Reinigungsarbeiten und dergleichen bei laufender Maschine zu erledigen, die gibt es beim Bestückungsautomaten wahrscheinlich auch nicht in dem Maße.


----------



## user7563 (5 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für euren ganzen Input! In Hinblick ob das Risiko akzeptabel ist sehe ich das ganze genau so. Ich hatte nur immer die Schritte der Risiko*minderung* der EN ISO 12100 im Kopf, bei der die Risikominderung durch Benutzerinformationen erst als dritter Schritt "erlaubt" ist, wenn man argumentieren kann, dass es keine geeigneten technische Schutzeinrichtungen gibt, was mir hier schwer fällt.
Zusätzlich darf man ja auch keine Risiken von vornherein ausschließen, die nur durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauchen entstehen ("Hineinlangen in den Spalt"). Hier hat mir dann die Argumentation, dass es dafür keine Motivation für einen Mitarbeiter gibt auch nicht weitergeholfen.
Diese ganze Überlegungen aber zuvor in der Risiko*bewertung* heranzuziehen und dann zum Schluss zu kommen, dass das Risiko bereits als akzeptabel eingestuft werden kann, ist hier wohl der entscheidende Punkt. Die Benutzerinformation in der BA / Piktogramm  würde dann als Dokumentation dieses Restrisikos dienen und nicht als Teil des 3-Stufen-Verfahrens der Risikominderung. 
Ist die Denkweise so richtig?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2022)

Deine Denkweise ist schon richtig.
Aber man muss den iterativen Prozess der Risikominderung nicht bis in den Exzess treiben.
Natürlich kannst du hier durch weitere technische Massnahmen (Schleuse, Tunnel, Muting-Lichtvorhang, ...) weiter minimieren.
Wenn aber das Restrisiko nur noch aus einem blauen Fleck besteht, dann reicht auch ein Aufkleber.

Wenn du sowas für eure eigene Fertigung bauen willst, dann frag doch bei der Berufsgenossenschaft nach.
Lass dir den Sachverständigen ins Haus kommen und besprich es mit ihm. Machen wir auch öfters.
Als Alternative kannst du auch einen externen Sicherheitssachverständigen beauftragen.
Wir arbeiten da oft mit TÜV Süd. Oft habe ich da, mehr Bedenken als die Sachverständigen.


----------

